# backdragging to much?



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I see some guys pull up to a garage and backdrag only the length of their truck then they turn around and push it out. Others say they backdrag the whole length of the drive way. I've seen some plows get stuck from to much snow backdragged and their frame and they can't lift the plow over it. I have a 8'2 boss vxt. How do you know how much to backdrag before you get in trouble and get it stuck? Thanks


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

if the drive is less than 100 feet, i back drag the whole thing, larger i backdrag only the truck lenght.

i dotn do it all at once... i pull into the drive with the plow down, then raise it pull forward 3 feet and drop it. i take it out in a few "chunks" , in this manor so i never drive over the snow and pack it to there driveway

it just takes practice


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Also, it depends how well your plow back drags....some seem better than others.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

poncho62;902466 said:


> Also, it depends how well your plow back drags....some seem better than others.


Very True


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Also depends on the consistency of the snow. You can backdrag powdery snow much easier and not have to worry too much about packing it down.


----------



## Outd00r Maint.. (Nov 17, 2009)

i've learn this ..one the first snow storm..our v-plow back dragging was terrible.must been because of the snow was wet ,no back drag blade and 12" of snow


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

On gravel drives backdrag 100% until you get a white asphalt coating. Then back pull the length of the truck and turn around. On asphalt BD the lenght of the truck and turn around. You will find less residue of snow left on the drive. NTM BD will create more friction on the snow and cause the leftover film to become very slipery and perhaps icy.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Outd00r Maint..;903397 said:


> i've learn this ..one the first snow storm..our v-plow back dragging was terrible.must been because of the snow was wet ,no back drag blade and 12" of snow


Wow, that must have been one heck of a storm to have to back drag 12 inches of snow.
Been there and done that but no back dragging.

What kind of a V plow do you have?


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Kenyou;903965 said:


> ...
> 
> What kind of a V plow do you have?


dude, look at his signature and his avatar....


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Backdragging with a Sno-Way with DP is easy.
Experience will tell you how far your truck and plow will backdrag


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

My vxt isn't to bad at backdragging. It seems if I have a problem area I just push forward on it then raise the blade over it and backdrag it. The one's I really hate are the L shaped drives next to the garage. I turn towards the garage and end up angling the blade the rest of the way to square up cause my turning radious on my gmc isn't alot, then I back up.


----------



## wayned1224 (Dec 3, 2009)

Not sure if it's just my lack of experience...but my Curtis Sno Pro 3000 doesn't seem to be too great at backdragging. Although I am a newbie, it just seems I have to make 4-5 passes backdragging to get an average size driveway somewhat clean.


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

Grn Mtn;903983 said:


> dude, look at his signature and his avatar....


Sorry about that. I checked both and nothing was there. Worse yet, it was right at the bottom of his post.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

wayned1224;905547 said:


> Not sure if it's just my lack of experience...but my Curtis Sno Pro 3000 doesn't seem to be too great at backdragging. Although I am a newbie, it just seems I have to make 4-5 passes backdragging to get an average size driveway somewhat clean.


could be a couple of things, first off, if the driveway isn't flat, your going to leave snow behind in the low spots. make sure your plow is in float mode, doubt its that though. the plow might also not have a lot of weight so adding a backdrag edge will improve its reverse plowing capabilities alot.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

elite1msmith;902320 said:


> if the drive is less than 100 feet, i back drag the whole thing, larger i backdrag only the truck lenght.
> 
> i dotn do it all at once... i pull into the drive with the plow down, then raise it pull forward 3 feet and drop it. i take it out in a few "chunks" , in this manor so i never drive over the snow and pack it to there driveway
> 
> it just takes practice


You are joking right? Taking out three foot chunks at a time? :laughing:

If you guys are having trouble getting the drive clean while backdragging, try this.... pull all the way up to the garage and backdrag as much out of thedrive as you can. Then drop the plow down and plow the remaining snow forward, towards the garage. Stop once you are about 5 feet from the garage door. Lift your plow, pull it forward of the pile, and backdrag it out of the driveway.

So pull it back, then push what's left forward, and pull it back again.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

JDiepstra;905857 said:


> You are joking right? Taking out three foot chunks at a time? :laughing:
> 
> If you guys are having trouble getting the drive clean while backdragging, try this.... pull all the way up to the garage and backdrag as much out of thedrive as you can. Then drop the plow down and plow the remaining snow forward, towards the garage. Stop once you are about 5 feet from the garage door. Lift your plow, pull it forward of the pile, and backdrag it out of the driveway.
> 
> So pull it back, then push what's left forward, and pull it back again.


Great advice for getting stuck or highcentering your truck and blade on a big pile.
Yes you can push forward if the snow is 2"-6" deep but go ahead and try a 5' push forward and then go over it when the snow is 10" or more deep....
After a few plows you will figure out what works and what doesn't


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Yea don't want to get stuck. What's high centering


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

frame of plow sits low and if you go over pile you end up loading frame and truck grill with snow
only go over small piles or you will frame out plow


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

ahh, thanks


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

hydro_37;906127 said:


> Great advice for getting stuck or highcentering your truck and blade on a big pile.
> Yes you can push forward if the snow is 2"-6" deep but go ahead and try a 5' push forward and then go over it when the snow is 10" or more deep....
> After a few plows you will figure out what works and what doesn't


Did you even read what I posted before spouting off a stupid remark like that? 

It does not appear as though you know ANYTHING about plowing. I have to wonder if you have ever plowed ANYTHING. :crying:

I said PULL BACK the snow first, then PUSH FORWARD the small amount that will be ramaining on the drive, and then PULL BACK that small amount. Please don't give anymore advice until you plow a storm or two ok. Strange how I have done this method several times yet you don't seem to think it is possible.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

JDiepstra;906337 said:


> I said PULL BACK the snow first, then PUSH FORWARD the small amount that will be ramaining on the drive, and then PULL BACK that small amount. Please don't give anymore advice until you plow a storm or two ok. Strange how I have done this method several times yet you don't seem to think it is possible.


Used to find that trick useful when people had been in and out of the garage a few rimes before I got there and flattened it all down.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

poncho62;906349 said:


> Used to find that trick useful when people had been in and out of the garage a few rimes before I got there and flattened it all down.


Thank you! Apparently this is a man who has plowed before!

Sorry about my previous rant but I am so sick of all the guys on this forum (pretty much all the ones with the highest post counts) who just go around and rip on everyone they can, whether they are correct or not.


----------



## Notoriousve (Dec 16, 2009)

*Backdragging Question*

I have 1/2 ton 1500 Chevy Silverado and Im interested in putting a snowdogg MD75 on it. I have done minimal plowing but never backdragged. The snow is coming and this is the only thing holding me up from getting a snowdogg. I am concerned because I will have to backdrag at least half the length of my truck. The plow weighs 400lbs and I was wondering if anybody can give me an idea of how many inches of light snow as oppossed to wet snow I would be able to backdragg while still being able to stay close to the pavement?

Thanks.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

Notoriousve;908431 said:


> I have 1/2 ton 1500 Chevy Silverado and Im interested in putting a snowdogg MD75 on it. I have done minimal plowing but never backdragged. The snow is coming and this is the only thing holding me up from getting a snowdogg. I am concerned because I will have to backdrag at least half the length of my truck. The plow weighs 400lbs and I was wondering if anybody can give me an idea of how many inches of light snow as oppossed to wet snow I would be able to backdragg while still being able to stay close to the pavement?
> 
> Thanks.


welcome....I don't think it is so much how much a plow weighs makes it a good backdragger or not.....I had a heavy old Western and didn't backdrag well...The smaller 6 ft Meyer I have now does it quite well......Some just seem to do it better than others....you are just going to have to try it and see how it works.


----------



## Notoriousve (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks, do you think its worth saving up for a sno-way plow?


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

I pull up to the garage drop it then start to back up when im clear i hit the plow into scoop and it works all most like a v Backwords and i dont get the big pile between the plow and truck. that only works with a V plow but you can do it with a stright blade also just go right or left with it. I wish i had down pressure on mine. I been thinking about a snowman pull plow to go with the V on the front but I would think i would hit things with the tail swing 44 inches behind the truck.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

diesel dave 04;908571 said:


> I been thinking about a snowman pull plow to go with the V on the front but I would think i would hit things with the tail swing 44 inches behind the truck.


 I heard if you do alot of drives they save you time and do a good job but 
for me at least since I never used one, seems tough to judge how close you are to the garage when backing up. I guess with time it'd be easier.


----------



## diesel dave 04 (Nov 24, 2008)

I wish I could rent one for the season and try it. or do a lease to buy deal. Im really not sure if i would like it or not. No one uses them in my area. Maybe i would start a new trend.
Come on snowman let me demo one.


----------

